# Foal Critique



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I am waiting on current photos of this colt but for now this is what I have to work with. I know they aren't great confo pics. He is full blooded Arabian and will eventually be used for trail, pleasure, & h/j. I will also post photos of sire/dam.

1. Do you see anything glaringly wrong with him?
2. Opinion on bloodlines?
3. What do you feel would be a reasonable offer for him? He does have 2 scars on his legs due to being stepped on by his dam at birth.

Colt:
Pedigree: Raiderr Pj Arabian













































Dam: seni

Sire: Prowlerr


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Hard to judge babies,but he sure is cute! Dd he get X-rays done on the leg that was stepped on to check for permanent damage and possible future lameness?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Are these photos from a public "for sale" posting? I mean, do you have permission to post him for a critique?


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> Are these photos from a public "for sale" posting? I mean, do you have permission to post him for a critique?


Photos are from a public sales ad. I am asking for a critique purely from a purchasing standpoint.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Bump
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

It's hard to critique babies... He may be a little over at the knees, but that could change, since he's so young.... He looks like he's going to be a stunner. That's all I can say, lol.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

soenjer55 said:


> It's hard to critique babies... He may be a little over at the knees, but that could change, since he's so young.... He looks like he's going to be a stunner. That's all I can say, lol.


Thank you! I know other goals I've looked at have instantly been spotted by other ppl as having long/short/weak/etc pasterns or other issues. So any input is great!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

It's so hard to judge foals and I know absolutely nothing about arab breed standards, so no critique from me. I just had to say he is stinkin' cute! I love that little bit of white over his eye and his high whites.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

He is definitely cute. I as well, could be concerned that he could have some type of damage from momma stepping on him. Could be why he's priced at $800 because they are unsure of how that will affect him as an adult?

If he was sound, I'd say he's worth the $800 but they might be willing to go down on price. If I was a serious buyer, I'd start at $500 and see what happens.......After he had a PPE.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Cute baby!!!!

Watch him for a hernia in the future.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Ripper said:


> Cute baby!!!!
> 
> Watch him for a hernia in the future.


Can you add on to that? What makes you suggest a hernia?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Poco1220 said:


> Can you add on to that? What makes you suggest a hernia?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Can't tell much from a photo however, the area around the navel looks like it might have dropped a little.

Best to just watch and if so easy to fix.


----------



## RenexArabs (Oct 13, 2009)

Love the dam of this fellow. The bloodlines are great for the type of horse you want. I would have a vet do a once over on this boy, just in case he notices something you didn't or something that does not show up in the pics. Lovely fellow, will for sure grow up to be a flashy boy !

Kristine


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Photos & Video from today. I really am in love with this boy and now looks like he's actually a bay NOT a chestnut!

Raiderr - YouTube

jeannapjp's Photostream
*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

That trot... yep. I'm sold.
Do they have a confo pic of him now? I don't see anything wrong with him, so if you have a good feeling about him, my vote is yes!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Let's try this:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow, he really is a pretty boy! He's not over at the knees anymore, that was definitely a foal thing, although he looks a little bit... is the term 'posty'? His pasterns are a bit straight, maybe a little short, but overall, his legs look straight and clean, his shoulder is nice, his back looks like a good length... he's growing up handsome, I knew it! Lol. I think for what you want to do, he would be good- he looks like he's going to grow up to be a really sporty boy!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

The glaringly obvious thing that is WRONG with this colt is that he (and his dam) are NOT in MY pasture!

He's precious!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Well I made an offer last night and they accepted! So now he'll have to get gelded and then I can pick him up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Yay! Congratulations! And good for us because we get to see him grow up ... *smile*


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I have been searching for a second horse for a LONG time and am very glad to have found something that I am so excited about!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Were you looking for an Arabian?


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

Congrats on the new horse! He's beautiful! Because of the mark right over his eye, I think you should rename him scar from the lion king


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I would prefer an arabian or arab cross but wanted something at least 15hh. I wasn't picky on color/marking/sex but wanted something with athleticism, no glaring conformational faults, and young. I wanted something preferably under 2 but would accept under 5 as long as it had been un raced and un jumped and no broke til' it was 3 (I want a jumper eventually and don't want to be fighting with arthritis early). I also had a set price range which isn't much but fit my needs in my area. I required photos and videos before driving over 2 hrs to see a horse and I preferred papers lol. Maybe a lot of wants but it was all fairly reasonable!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, he's sure lovely and I can't wait to watch him grow up!


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

Luckily I read all the posts before commenting. I was going to say though that the most glaring thing wrong with him is that He is not in my country or I would have beat you to it! Ha ha! 

He is gorgeous and I can fully understand why you are so excited! GOOD LUCK!!!!!!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thank you! The breeder actually contacted me yesterday because the vet was trying to convince her NOT to geld him since he's so good looking and well behaved. But I just don't have the time for a stud right now so I had her do it anyway.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Raise your hand if your happy he didn't grey.













*raises hand*


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Lol. I just couldn't believe he had shed out to bay to be honest!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

If he doesn't work out you can ship him to Ga. He and Rascal would get along great I bet LOL
I know he and I would get along REALLY well. Congrats, please keep posting pictures!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

So glad you all approve! I have posted TONS of horses here for critiques as possible buys and they all got torn to shreds lol. So I'm glad that it's fairly unanimous that I made a good decision this time. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

